# dmax mit strehlow!



## ae71 (1. Dezember 2007)

hallo, heute abend kam auf dmax, die angelsendung, wie immer profis gegen anfänger! diesmal gings an  den hamburger hafen auf zander mit dabei bei den profis, war der bekannte zanderhunter jörg strehlow! morgen  früh wiederholen sie die sendung, welche uhrzeit weiß ich gerade nicht aber ca 9.30uhr könnte sein! schaut im videotext nach, dann wisst ihrs genau!
habe leider auch zu wenig gesehen das ich jetzt sagen könnte gut oder schlecht, aber ich glaube das es interessant sein könnte! wollte euch nur informieren! falls ich im falschen forumsteil bin dann bitte korrigieren!

grüsse
toni


----------



## flori66 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Naja, wie immer bei FnF hielt sich der Informationsgehalt sehr in Grenzen. Außerdem war es eine Wiederholung (bin mal gespannt wann da mal wieder neue Folgen kommen).
Trotzdem war es schön anzusehen und ich hab auch über ein paar von Auwas Sprüchen lachen können.


PS: Weiß jemand was das für Jenzi-Spinnruten aus dem ersten teil waren?


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Grottenschlecht - nur das übliche blabla|bla:|bla:|bla:


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Grottenschlecht - nur das übliche blabla|bla:|bla:|bla:



Hattest Du etwas anderes erwartet? |supergri

Ich schaue mir das schon ne Weile nicht mehr an, weil wirklich interessant ist es nicht.
Und auf das Crispy Crunchy Gelaber kann man auch gut verzichten....


----------



## duck_68 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hattest Du etwas anderes erwartet? |supergri



Nöööööö#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



> Und auf das Crispy Crunchy Gelaber kann man auch gut verzichten


Dem muss ich mich als Koch, leider, anschliesen - grausig....


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Hattest Du etwas anderes erwartet? |supergri
> 
> ....


 
Nicht wirklich! Ich kenne AuWa seit vielen Jahren! Was er mit dieser Sendung beschicken will, ist mir schleierhaft!
Kategorie: "Müll"
Note: "Unzumutbar"

Schade, dass ich dieses Urteil abgeben muss...
Ist aber nun mal meine Meinung....#h


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich kenne einige sehr gut pers., die an so einem Dreh dran teilgenommen hatten.

Da steckte sich der Indianer pers. einfach mal ein paar Köder in die Tasche, weil sie ihm wohl sehr gefallen hatten.#d

Die angeblichen Einsteiger waren natürlich keine....

Wurde eine gute Stelle gefunden, waren sofort 3 oder 4 Kameraboote da....die Fische dann natürllich weg........

Organisation miserabel..... Das Gelaber gab wohl noch den Rest.

Fazit aus deren Mund: Einmal und nie wieder

Der gute Auwa sollte wohl lieber auf seinem Kutter bleiben, denn da versteht er offensichtlich mehr von.


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



honeybee schrieb:


> Der gute Auwa sollte wohl lieber auf seinem Kutter bleiben, denn da versteht er offensichtlich mehr von.


 
So ist es! Da hatten wir viel Spaß...


----------



## hotte50 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Kategorie: "Müll"
> Note: "Unzumutbar"



genauso sieht es aus. Schade um die Zeit die hier mit dem ansehen vertrödelt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Naja, ich persönblich findsauch grausig.
Aber mal ehrlich:
Das ist keine Sendung FÜR sondern ÜBER Angler.
"Dokusoap" halt........
So gut bzw. eben schlecht wie jede andere auch.
Ich finds gut, dass überhaupt was übers angeln kommt (auch wenn ich mir selber das nicht mehr antue....)


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, dass überhaupt was übers angeln kommt (auch wenn ich mir selber das nicht mehr antue....)


 
Aber so, wie das rüberkommt, werden Angler mal wieder ins lächerliche oder idiotische gezogen. Die Vollpfosten, die versuchen, irgendwie irgendwelche Fische zu fangen! Super! Wenn´s in diesem Rahmen abgeht, wäre ich dafür, überhaupt nix mehr übers Angeln zu berichten! Wir Wurmbader und Madenerschrecker müssen´s ja wissen! Da wird eine Gemeinschaft von Natur- und Umweltschützern seit Generationen durch den Kakao gezogen, und diese Sendung trägt dazu bei! Völlige Bevölkerungsverblödung! Traurig, traurig....


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

So gesehen stimmt das auch wieder - ob Zuschauer so weit denken?


----------



## Brassenwürger (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ob Zuschauer so weit denken?


 
Das hoffe ich! Sonst können wir bald einpacken!


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich muss euch Recht geben, auch ich bin nicht begeistert von Fish n Fun. Aber genauso wenig von Rex Hunt. 
Die einzige der 3 Sendungen, die große Fische zeigt|supergri, und einige brauchbare (!) Tipps bietet ist die von Matt Hayes.

Was mich aber immer wieder bei FnF stört, ist das der Drill (auch bei Kapitalen Fischen) immer total weggeschnitten/bzw nicht gefilmt wird.Wenn eine richtige ANgelsendung nur 1 Tag von einem Kamerateam begleitet wird, muss dieses doch in der Lage sein alle Bisse zu filmen. Klar kann es sein, dass sich das Team während des Drills bei einem anderen Angler befindet, jedoch gibt es immer wieder Sequenzen, in denen der spannendste Teil weggelassen wird . So z.b. der Drill des 1,18m hechtes (Bleilochtalsperre).
Man müsste aber generell mehr auf die Angler zugehen, und fragen was das Anglerpublikum wirklich sehen will. Dummes Gelaber mit dem Koch , oder spannende Angelabenteuer mit zahlreichen Tipps. Schließlich soll es ja eine Sendung für Angler sein und Angler erwarten da schon etwas anderes.:g


----------



## honeybee (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Hackersepp schrieb:


> Wenn eine richtige ANgelsendung nur 1 Tag von einem Kamerateam begleitet wird, muss dieses doch in der Lage sein alle Bisse zu filmen. Klar kann es sein, dass sich das Team während des Drills bei einem anderen Angler befindet, jedoch gibt es immer wieder Sequenzen, in denen der spannendste Teil weggelassen wird . So z.b. der Drill des 1,18m hechtes (Bleilochtalsperre).



1 Tag.........an der Bleiloch wurden 2 Tage gedreht.

Das Team besteht aus mehreren Booten. Auf der Bleiloch waren es glaube 4.
Aber das sind auch wieder organisatorische Dinge......der eine Kameramann hatte plötzlich keinen Sprit mehr, die Kanister befanden sich auf einem anderen Boot.

Naja und mit dem Hecht


----------



## Hackersepp (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



honeybee schrieb:


> 1 Tag.........an der Bleiloch wurden 2 Tage gedreht.
> 
> Das Team besteht aus mehreren Booten. Auf der Bleiloch waren es glaube 4.
> Aber das sind auch wieder organisatorische Dinge......der eine Kameramann hatte plötzlich keinen Sprit mehr, die Kanister befanden sich auf einem anderen Boot.
> ...


 
Ok, da fehlen schon die Basics .... Wäre mal interessant eine neue Folge von FnF zu sehen. Vllt. hat sich inzwischen was geändert. 
Werden überhaupt neue Folgen gedreht??? Wisst ihr da was???


----------



## donlotis (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Der Koch nervt! Entweder Angeln oder Kochen. |kopfkrat

Ansonsten guckt mein Sohn das ganz gerne...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## FoolishFarmer (1. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Die Vollpfosten, ...


Uha, ich mahe zur Vorsicht - für diesen Ausdruck hab ich seinerzeits mal glatt ne Verwarnung kassiert!!! |rolleyes 


Aber grundsätzlich stimmt das schon. Ich frage mich, wer soviel Kapital da mit einbringt (den son paar Kamerateams kosten auch paar Euro) - an Quoten kann man das kaum wieder rausholen, schlecht wie die Sendung darsteht. #c


----------



## Steph75 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Die ganze Sendung kann man getrost in die Tonne hauen!!!
Was dem Ganzen aber noch die Krone aufsetzt, ist dieser sogenannte Zanderspezi,der vor 10 Jahren die "Faulenzermethode" erfunden hat,mit der wir in Ostfriesland schon seit 15 Jahren angeln.
Mfg


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Der Koch nervt! 

Genau denn find ich noch am unterhaltsamsten...|supergri


----------



## Gardenfly (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich kann eh nur die letzten 15 min. sehen,ich schaue es nur es das einzige über Angeln überhaupt ist.
Witzig währe es wenn mal sich 3 Profis als Anfänger bewerben und sich noch einen Bodyguard mitnehmen der Auwa fernhält.
Und wenn der Koch zum Essen ruft, schnell bei Mcdoof was geholt.


----------



## Mendener (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Alex1982 schrieb:


> Bitte DMAX, setzt Rex Hunt und FnF ab und zeigt uns 2 Stunden Matt Hayes und den Duke. Da sieht man wenigstens Drills und schöne Gewässer




:vik: GENAU!!!! Matt Hayes bringt genau das rüber was einen Angler interessiert ... Technik, Drills und Gewässer!!! Super Sendung ... gibt keine Bessere!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theactor (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

HI,

die zu erwartende Welle des sehr "germanisch"-Negativen finde ich immer wieder erstaunlich, wenn es um die Sendung geht.
Und zeigt mir auch ein bisschen, wie wenig spezifische Gruppen - hier Angler - in der Lage sind, Dinge auch mal von Außen zu betrachten.
Es ist eine AngelSHOW - soll also Unterhaltungswert haben (der bekanntlich Geschmackssache ist) und keine Infosendung sein.
Seit weit über einem Jahr (inkl. Wiederholungen) sind Angler auf dem Programm : immerhin.
Im Gegensatz zu Vielen hier finde ich sehr wohl, dass die Sendung - unterhaltend - dabei hilft, das Bild des Anglers nach außen deutlich in ein anderes Licht zu stellen.
In den meisten Fällen zeigt es sich nämlich, wie mitunter mühsam es sein kann, erfolgreich zu sein und wie vieler Tricks es bedarf, den Fisch zum Biss zu verleiten. Das ist ein deutlich anderes, besseres Bild als das im Klischee verankerte Bild des kurzhosigen, auf einem Campingstuhl sitzenden, stets übergewichtigen Anglers, der - Flasche um Flasche - griesgrämig Tage darauf wartet, dass ein Fisch an seiner Angel vorbeischwimmt.

Und wenn nur jeder 10. Zuschauer durch die Sendung ein anderes Bild bekommt: bestens! 
Ich finde die "Betriebsblindheit" der Angler bezogen auf die Sendung fast erstaunlich. Für meinen Teil bin ich froh, dass es sie gibt.

#h


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

die ganze sendung war ein witz!
und wer bitte war den das knickauge....der iss ja voll der asi...


selten so eine schlechte angelsendung gesehen


----------



## Mendener (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich denke das ist purer Egoismus!!! Es gibt zur Zeit genau drei Angelsendungen. Und für uns Angler ist nun wirklich nur eine Sendung interessant. 

@ theactor

Ich gebe dir da natürlich Recht ... das nennt man Öffentlichkeitsarbeit. Dennoch gefällt mir die Aufmachung und das gesamte Format nicht ... das ist für mich eine Kirmesveranstaltung!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich schwanke zwischen theactors und brassenwürgers Ansicht )

Auf der  einen Seit sicher gut, dass Angler außer in Anglermedien überhaupt auftauchen.

Auf der anderen Seite könnte es wirklich auch mal nicht nur über, sondern für Angler gemacht werden.

Obs was bringt in der Öffentlichkeit (naja, für Angler selber eher nicht, da scheinen die Meinungen ziemlich einhellig zu sein) werden wir auch nur schwer beurteilen können.

Also guck ich mirs weiterhin an, wenn in der Sportschau gerade wieder mal der VfB verliert - so nach dem Motto "das kleinere Übel" ))


----------



## Pete (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

thomas, denn lass doch mal deine vielen beziehungen spielen, dass ähnlich wie bei terra nova wieder ein halbwegs vernünftiges fachmagazin zum thema angeln entsteht...filmheinies und somit potenzen zur inhaltlichen umsetzungen gibts hier im board hinreichend...

zum glück schau ich immer noch mit meiner alten analogen schüssel...da erspar ich mir derlei filmchen...


----------



## Ghanja (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich hab mir die Sendung heute das 2. Mal angeschaut und bin wieder zu dem Entschluss gekommen, dass sie irgendwo nervig ist. Die erste ging damals über den Möhnesee und da hab ich schon mit dem Kopf geschüttelt weil ich genau wusste, dass die "Anfänger" eigentlich keine sind - ich kam mir irgendwie veräppelt vor.
Ich weiß, dass es im Grunde mehr Show sein soll aber ich kenne aus den USA viele solcher Sendungen, die mehr auf Unterhaltung aus sind - allerdings wird doch auch Fisch gefangen und man bekommt auch was fürs Auge ... :g
Die Stipperei unter den Brückenpfeilern hat nun wirklich keiner gebraucht (hatte leider erst "so spät" eingeschaltet). Über das Gelaber (was ab und an auch lustig ist) kann man hinwegsehen wenn mal will aber für mich ist das Ganze einfach zu wirr und chaotisch.


----------



## Schuschek (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Na ganz klasse war doch die zum Himmel stinkende Stelle vom Klärwerk, wer angelt denn dort freiwillig.


----------



## höcht (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

@schuschek, die frage ist ja wohl nicht wer da freiwillig angelt sondern wer den fisch von dort freiwillig ist


----------



## Stefan6 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Na ganz klasse war doch die zum Himmel stinkende Stelle vom Klärwerk, wer angelt denn dort freiwillig.


Mal zur Info,das ist geklärtes Wasser.Also sauber,riecht eben wie geklärtes Wasser eben mal riecht.Hab mich da mal über die Waschpo informiert,als die mich kontrollierten.#h


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Moin moin,



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> Es ist eine AngelSHOW - soll also Unterhaltungswert haben (der bekanntlich Geschmackssache ist) und keine Infosendung sein.
> .........................
> ...


 
Danke Sönke, schön das es Leute gibt die einwenig weiter denken.Bzw. kein anderer hat das Wörtchen "FUN" im Titel der Sendung gelesen.

Die Sendung soll Quote bringen.Und das geht nur wenn die breite Masse angesprochen wird.Denn nur dann kommt Werbung und damit das Geld. 
Eine schöne rein fachlichliche Angelsendung mag für uns ja ganz toll sein. Doch wer will das prozentual sehen?Im Gegenteil , laßt sich nur ein par Tierschützer/rechtler darüber aufregen... und schon kassiert der Sender ein Negativimage. Ne dann lieber leichten Dünnsinn fabrizieren..........damit wir überhauptmal ne Angel im TV zu Gesicht kriegen.


Ach ja , "Der Koch nervt"...................
Ähm..............Thomas ich weiß was................


----------



## Cobra HH (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

es stimmt das der koch nervt. sind vieleicht schöne rezepte dabei, 1.hat man die sachen aber nicht zuhause und 2.wird das rezept eingeblendet und im vt steht auch nichts, also kann mann es auch nicht nach kochen.

für uns anglern ist es vieleicht alles langweilig, weil wir das alles wissen, aber für einsteiger eine etwas kleine hilfe, das dürfen wir nicht ausser 8 lassen.


----------



## Bier (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dem muss ich mich als Koch, leider, anschliesen - grausig....




findest du? einige sachen die der herr sonnenwald da zusammenkocht sehen ganz lecker aus, finde ich. Und im gegensatz zu anderen kochendungen werden zutaten benutzt, die sich auch bezahlen lassen.

generell find ich das konzept gut. Verschiedene Gewässer in deutschland werden vorgesellt und nebenbei erfährt man noch was über möglichkeiten, seinen fang zu braten. mir persönlich gefällts besser was über einheimische gewässer zu erfahren als z.b. welche in australien (Rex Hunt) - und da ist fnf leider einzigartig. früher gab es noch hechtsprung, wurde auf nem kleinen regionalsender übertragen. weiss jemand was damit passiert ist, oder wo man die sendung noch sehen kann?

an der umsetzung haperts dann leider etwas, ja. so erfährt man relativ wenig übers angeln und übers kochen. aber meiner meinung nach ist die show eben für potentielle anfänger und soll zeigen, dass angeln spass macht.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Hi #h


----------



## Master Hecht (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

da guck ich mir lieber die ludolfs an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> thomas, denn lass doch mal deine vielen beziehungen spielen, dass ähnlich wie bei terra nova wieder ein halbwegs vernünftiges fachmagazin zum thema angeln entsteht...filmheinies und somit potenzen zur inhaltlichen umsetzungen gibts hier im board hinreichend...


Das Problem ist nicht was es hier im Board an Potential gibt, sondern die Probleme liegen ganz woanders.

Bei privaten Sendern ist das Thema "Angeln" für Angler als eigenständiges Thema nicht zu vermitteln. Da musst Du vorher schon die Werbekunden mit bringen, die das alles über einen entsprechenden Zeitraum finanziert haben.

Da kriegst Du höchstens sowas wie eben Fish`nFun unter - Dokusoap.....

Im Öffentlich - Rechtlichen traut sich keiner, auch aus den von Gunnar angeprochenen Gründen:


			
				Gunnar. schrieb:
			
		

> Im Gegenteil , laßt sich nur ein par Tierschützer/rechtler darüber aufregen...


Die zeigen lieber die xte Zoosendung mit "Streichel- und Kuschelfaktor"....

Zudem kommst Du praktisch kaum an die Verantwortlichen in den Sendern (ob privat oder Ö - R) ran. 

Da bleibt praktisch nur der Weg über Produltionmsfirmen, die entsprechende Kontakte haben. Und die sind mangels Erfahrung mit Angeln/Anglern nicht in der Lage, das einem Sender zu verkaufen.

Da es kein einziges vernünftiges Magazin/Sendung für Angler mehr in Deutschland gibt, hätte da jeder Sender sogar enormes Potential. 

Wir haben ungefähr 4 - 5 Mio. Angler in Deutschland, dazu diejenigen, die sich grundsätzlich für Natur, Tiere, Outdoor, Wasser etc. interessieren. Also eine potentielle Zielgruppe von locker um die 10 Mio.

Angler würden auch an "unpopulären" Sendeplätzen ein entsprechendes Format anschauen - weils ja sonst nichts gibt.  

Entsprechend seriös gemacht würde man da sicherlich locker um die 1 Mio. regelmäßige Zuschauer erreichen können - was so ungefähr der Quote von Harald Schmidt entsprechen würde.

Leider spielen da alle oben genannte Gründe eine Rolle, warum sowas trotzdem in Deutschland im FreeTV kaum durchsetzbar sein dürfte. 

Vielleicht kann man da in absehbarer Zeit etwas übers Internetfernsehen machen, was zum einen die Anforderungen der Angler an ein solches Format erfüllt und zum anderen auch finanzierbar wäre. In meinen Augen die einzige Chance - und solange werden wir uns halt mit solchen Sendungen wie auf DMax begnügen müssen..........


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Offtopic:


			
				Bier schrieb:
			
		

> findest du? einige sachen die der herr sonnenwald da zusammenkocht sehen ganz lecker aus, finde ich.


Ja, finde ich. Wenn sich ein Koch als "junger Wilder" bezeichnet, schüttelts mich schon.
Jedenfalls wenn das "Junge, Wilde" darin besteht, mehr oder weniger sinn- und zweckfrei irgendwelche möglichst auch exotischen Zutaten/Gewürze etc. miteinander zu kombinieren um irgendwas Neues (oder junges, wildes) zu kreieren....

Kochen ist zuallerst mal Handwerk - und ich würde keinen "jungen, wilden" Handwerker meine Wasserleitungen reparieren lassen.....
Offtopic Ende


----------



## Molke-Drink (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Hmmm ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt.
Wollt ihr lieber Talkshows gucken?
Also da finde ich das doch besser und man kann nur dazu lernen.|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



> Also da finde ich das doch besser


Ja


> und man kann nur dazu lernen


wohl eher nicht


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



> Wir haben ungefähr 4 - 5 Mio. Angler in Deutschland, dazu diejenigen, die sich grundsätzlich für Natur, Tiere, Outdoor, Wasser etc. interessieren. Also eine potentielle Zielgruppe von locker um die 10 Mio.


Na wenn es wirklich 10 Mio Interessenten geben würde , hätten gewisse Meinungsforscher das schon längs mitbekommen. Und dann hätte jeder Sender ähnlich wie bei Ärzte - Auto - Gericht .......... schon längst seine eigene Anglersendung.
Und , "_diejenigen, die sich grundsätzlich für Natur, Tiere, Outdoor, Wasser etc. interessieren."_ ja darunter fallen dann m.E. dann auch unsere geliebten PETAjünger samt ähnlich denkenden Gefolge. Dann wird das nix mit den 10 Mio. Nene , die Sender haben vielzuviel Angst das das nach hinten losgehen könnte. Diesen Thema werden se nich ma mit Handschuhen anfassen. Dafür ist unsere Lobby viel zu klein.(Wenn wir überhaupt eine haben....)


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich hab zwar vom kochen Ahnung wie nen Schwein vom surfen, aber das hier:


> Jedenfalls wenn das "Junge, Wilde" darin besteht, mehr oder weniger sinn- und zweckfrei irgendwelche möglichst auch exotischen Zutaten/Gewürze etc. miteinander zu kombinieren um irgendwas Neues (oder junges, wildes) zu kreieren....


versteh sogar ich.Vollste Zustimmung!!


----------



## catch-and-release (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich sags mal so: der Rex Hunt, selbsternannter Profiangler ist mir sehr unsympathisch...nicht nur als Person sondern auch was der mit den Fischen macht das ist unbegreiflich. Da fängt der mal n Fisch oder, dann hält der den am liebsten ne halbe Stunde in die Kamera und wirft ihn danach in hohem Bogen zurück ins Wasser..also das ist meiner Meinung nach ein gefundenes fressen für Peta und so.


----------



## Alex.k (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich bin für eine Sendung für Angler wo die Gewässer in Deutschland vorgestellt werden und gleichzeitig die Natur und die Tiere um und im Gewässer.

Was Fish u Fun angeht, naja kann man sich angucken. Planet Angeln fand ich noch am besten.


----------



## Ziegenbein (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Planet Angeln war gut #6

Aber wer sich erinnern kann, "Seasons" auf Premiere war damals sehr sehr informativ und spannend #6

Kabeldeutschland hat einen Sender namens PLANET da laufen manchmal alte Sendungen "Best of Seasons" 
aber die laufen meist leider nur nachts :c

So etwas wie Seasons sollte wieder ins Leben gerufen werden aber dann im FREE TV |supergri


----------



## Dart (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Na wenn es wirklich 10 Mio Interessenten geben würde , hätten gewisse Meinungsforscher das schon längs mitbekommen


Dann wäre wohl auch Seasons nicht sang,-und klanglos untergegangen.
Wir werden niemals interessante Angelsendungen im TV haben, dafür sorgen schon die Gruppierungen die lieber das Angeln verbieten würden.
Reiner:c


----------



## Dart (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ups, da war Karl Kani nen Tic schneller#h
Petrie Reiner


----------



## Gunnar. (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



> Dann wäre wohl auch Seasons nicht sang,-und klanglos untergegangen.


Genau das mein ich.......... Egal wie gut den Sendung auch ist , wenn die Quote nicht stimmt............................


----------



## Alex.k (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich.......... Egal wie gut den Sendung auch ist , wenn die Quote nicht stimmt............................



Man muss wissen wie die Quoten gezählt werden, dan weiss man das solche Sendungen nie im FreeTV oder Öffentlich rechtlichen zufinden werden.


----------



## Dart (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Genau das mein ich.......... Egal wie gut den Sendung auch ist , wenn die Quote nicht stimmt............................


Und wenn die gewinnbringenden Werbepartner fehlen...
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## MeRiDiAn (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Dafür, dass ers nicht drauf hat & in so manchen Worten "DÄMLICH" ausschaut, scheint er einen relativ großen Bekanntheitskreis zu haben 
Und augenscheinlich wird auch seine so inkompetente Fernsehshow "gelegentlich" verfolgt ^^ .. 
Nunja, jeder weiss, dass nicht unbedingt ein reichhaltiger Wissensschatz vorliegen muss, um einen Sendung jeglicher Art zu "regieren" !
So schlimm finde ich seine Unwissenheit jedoch gar nicht .. denn sie ist weniger groß, als es den Augenschein hat. AuWa, im bürgerlichen Leben auch August Walter heissend, stand schon vor unzähligen Jahren in WOrt & Bild dem Blinker zur Verfügung & hat mit anderen Anglern erfolgreich auf Mefos gefischt. AuWa übrigens mit Sbiro+Fliege, lange bevor dies andere Leute taten & dazu noch in zumindest diesem Mefo-Spezial auch erfolgreich.(!)
Er ist halt jemand, der gerne neue Dinge versucht, oder aber einfach nicht die nötige Ausdauer hat, um bestimmte Angeltechniken länger durchzuführen & letztlich sicherlich irgendwann Erfolg zu haben. (siehe TV-Sendung) Dadurch erweckt er den Eindruck eines zappeligen, quirligen, zuviel redenden Kommentators. Sicherlich ist er das auch ganz einfach .. ich mag ihn/seine Art auch nicht immer (Optik sollte ihm selbst überlassen sein  ). Auch gefällt mir das rigorose Mitnahmepotential dieser Sendung gleich gar nicht. Absolut sogar nicht. Allerdings weiss ich nicht, ob ein C&R vor der Kamera für ihn Konsequenzen hätte.!? Allerdings stellt Euch vor, ihr müsstet 6 Menschen+einem kompletten Kamerateam Eure Führungsqualitäten in Sachen AngelCoach aufzeigen .. es ist ein hartes Los. Alle haben die höchsten Erwartungen & ihr alle kennt, dass es meist in solchen Situtationen aus welchen Gründen auch immer, nichts mit dem Fang wird 

Insofern lasse ich mal stehen .. er ist schon irgendwie abstrakt, aber es gibt deutlich katastrophalere Menschen & Sendungen ! 

Also kommt mal alle wieder ein wenig auf den Teppich  .. Vollpfosten, Assis & sonstige beleidigende Ausdrücke sollten hier sowieso TABU sein !



theactor schrieb:


> HI,
> 
> die zu erwartende Welle des sehr "germanisch"-Negativen finde ich immer wieder erstaunlich, wenn es um die Sendung geht.
> Und zeigt mir auch ein bisschen, wie wenig spezifische Gruppen - hier Angler - in der Lage sind, Dinge auch mal von Außen zu betrachten.
> ...


Stimme ich Dir bedingungslos zu. Diese Diskussion hatten wir erst neulich in einem anderen Forum !



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: der Rex Hunt, selbsternannter Profiangler ist mir sehr unsympathisch...nicht nur als Person sondern auch was der mit den Fischen macht das ist unbegreiflich. Da fängt der mal n Fisch oder, dann hält der den am liebsten ne halbe Stunde in die Kamera und wirft ihn danach in hohem Bogen zurück ins Wasser..


Ohne Frage kann der Kollege angeln .. denn eine Vielzahl von Euch würde ich sehr gerne mal sehen, wenn sie die Fliegenrute schwingen 
Allerdings sind alle anderen von C&R genannten Punkte schlichtweg real & somit total daneben !
Die Fische ewig zu drillen, dabei zu quatschen, sie dann endlos lange im Boot zu betatschen & nebenbei quatschen & zu guter Letzt mit einem garantiert nicht keimfreien Kuss zurück ins Wasser zu werfen setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf !

bastian


----------



## Fishzilla (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Kann man sich die Sendung im Net irgendwo anschauen.
Habe kein Dmax, möchte mir aber mein eignendes Bild von der Sendung machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



> Dann wäre wohl auch Seasons nicht sang,-und klanglos untergegangen.


Naja, Bezahlfernsehen ist da definitiv was anderes als FreeTV.

Die 10 Mio. sind die mögliche direkte Zielgruppe fürs FreeTV, nicht die Zuschauer, und nicht fürs Bezahlfernsehen. 
Und dann davon auszugehen dass man mit einem entsprechenden Format ca. 1 Mio. im FreeTV (also 10%) erreichen können sollte, ist sicherlich nicht übertrieben.

Wie schon angemerkt, da spielen noch ganz andere Gründe ne Role.....


----------



## flasche (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

War e nur ne öde wierder holung


----------



## Alex.k (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Die Tipps die er den Zuschauern und Anglern gibt sind GUT. Nur an der Sendung würde ich noch feilen. Was den Koch angeht(ich will was übers Angeln erfahren), und keine Kochsendung sehen. Über seine Qualitäten und Erfahrungen möchte ich mir hier nicht streiten. Die hat er und die zeigt er in der Sendung. Man kann nicht alle Angelmethoden und Tipps und Tricks zu diesen kennen.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

hey leute!

hab mir den threat nicht ganz durchgelesen,wüsste aber gern wovon ihr sprecht?

auf dmax läuft ne anglersendung?!

seit wann denn das???

ist mir völlig unbekannt gewesen #q

wie kann man das empfangen,ich kenne den sender dmax(??)nicht

und wann lüft die sendung da?

ciao


----------



## Freddy007 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

guck mal dmax.de


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Leider habe ich die letzte Sendung verpasst,ich betrachte das Auwa-kasperltheater als
reine Unterhaltungssendung.Der Koch dient doch dazu,das abschließende Strecke legen
zu rechtfertigen,und ich denke das man zusehenden Nichtanglern,sonst wohl kaum verständlich machen könnte,warum Erwachsene Menschen zwei Tage am Wasser 
stehen,wenn dann nicht wenigsten ein paar Fische da liegen.
Eben deshalb hat man wohl den Koch eingebaut um den Fisch dann seiner natürlichen
Verwendung zu kommen zu lassen.
Diese Unterhaltungssendung hat für mich so nebenher einen nicht geringen Informations
gehalt,so kann ich mir einen,wenn auch nur optisch Eindruck der verschiedensten
Gewässer machen,so z.B. der Bodden und auch interessant zuletzt die Bleiloch.Da würde
ich nämlich auch mal gerne Gastangeln.
Bei der Bleiloch Sendung hab ich auch nicht schlecht gestaunt als der Hauptdarsteller
dem armen Angeler,fürs Verbinden seiner Blessuren,ein paar Köder konfisziert hat.Der
Kerl sah auch noch relativ Fassungslos dabei zu.Ich fand das ziemlich Dreist.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ist mir auf jeden Fall lieber als die volkstümliche Hitparade - gut finden muss ichs deswegen aber noch lange nicht )


----------



## duck_68 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist mir auf jeden Fall lieber als die volkstümliche Hitparade - gut finden muss ichs deswegen aber noch lange nicht )



So schauts aus - und noch tausendmal lieber als die Lindenstreet....|bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich habe mich auch gerade in der Bleilochsendung köstlich über die Thüringer Angleroriginale
amüsiert.Besonders hat mir gefallen als einer im gelben Team-Shirt,sich auf die,sicher feuchte und kalte Wiese gelegt hat,um sich zu sonnen.
Fand ich vom Unterhaltungswert,durchaus mit der Volkstümlichen Hitparade vergleichbar.

Taxidermist


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Schade, Bleiloch hab ich nicht gesehen.
Dürfte ja aber nicht zu lange dauern, da da eh nur Wiederholungen laufen )


----------



## Felix 1969 (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Den Herrn Strehlow finde ich persönlich arrogant und unsymphatisch!War In der gestrigen Sendung nicht zu übersehen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Felix 1969 schrieb:


> Den Herrn Strehlow finde ich persönlich arrogant und unsymphatisch!War In der gestrigen Sendung nicht zu übersehen...



Ist Deine Meinung, ich habe ihn anders kennengelernt... #d


----------



## hartmutz (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

kleinter tipp am rande , dmax kann man mit der internet TV software zattoo gucken.

http://zattoo.com/

kostenlos, spywarefrei


----------



## crazyFish (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Auf die Frage ob es neue Folgen gibt kann ich nur ja sagen. Bin diesen Sommer an einem Sonntag mit meiner mittlerweile Exfreundin bei uns an der Sorpetalsperre gewesen und dachte was ist den da los. DLRG Boot unterwegs (die einzinsten de bei uns eínen Motor nutzen dürfen.) auf dem Vorbecken mit zwei Ruderbooten. Ein bissl genauer hingeschaut drei gelbe T-Shirts, nen Typen mit nem gelben Stirnband und ein Kamerateam. Als ich ich denke mal da war der Auwa mit seiner Truppe aktiv und ich wüsste auch nicht dass die Folge schon im Fernsehn war.


----------



## froggy31 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Moin ,#h
also ich schaue FnF selten, aber wenn finde ich es trotzdem ganz unterhaltsam. 
Finde es klasse zu sehen das selbst die sogenanntenn Profi´s auch nur mit Wasser kochen. Wie Strehlow in der Folge auch nur mit ach und krach einen Zander gfangen hat.
Ist realistischer als viele andere Formate wo teilweise Fische nicht auf natürliche Art gehakt werden#q
Wenn Strehlow wirklich so arrogant wäre hätte  er die Ausstrahlung wahrscheinlich versucht mit allen Mitteln zu verhindern und für einen echten Hamburger (wie einer hier meinte) hat er aber nen ganz schönen hessischen Slang |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wenn ich was lernen will nehme ich Fachlektüre und/oder gehe  ans Wasser .....

Und Planet Today Angeln auf Terra Nova , die manche hier so anpreisen fand ich zumeist auch ziemlich flach, wenn es um
dazu Lernen ging....


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Offtopic on:
Nur dass Jörg kein (eingeborener) Hamburger ist, sondern gebürtig/aufgewachsen in der Nähe von Mainz.
Offtopic aus.

Dürfte aber eh nichts mit der hier besprochenen Sendung zu tun haben ob aus Hamburg oder sonst wo her.....


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



CrazyFish schrieb:


> Auf die Frage ob es neue Folgen gibt


 
http://www.fishnfun.de/termine.html
(Zitat) Die neue Staffel! Anfang 2008 laufen zehn neue Sendungen mit fantastischen Angelspots in Deutschland! Genaue Termine werden noch bekannt gegeben.​ 

Ich gucks gerne, auch wenn es Wiederholungen sind. Nur dieser Extacy-Koch nervt!:v Hoffentlich haben die da bei den neuen Folgen was geändert!


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Also dass die Sendung nicht wirklich was für eingefleischte Angler ist, dürfte ja eigentlich mittlerweile bekannt sein Doku-Soap halt 

Den Koch Steffen Sonnenwald finde ich doch recht unterhaltsam, wenn er sich z.B. mit AuWa kippelt.... Wenn auch einige Gericht nicht in meine Geschmacksrichtung gehen, so konnte ich doch bislang einige Tips von ihm mitnehmen.

Martin#h


----------



## maesox (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Lernen tut man immer etwas und außerdem darf man nicht immer alles soooo ernst nehmen!!!#6


----------



## crazyFish (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Kann ich nur bestätigen, als ich vor einem Jahr mit der Angelei angefangen habe war ich ganz froh, dass es diese Sendung gab. Weil Texte und Beschreibungen sind ganz nett, bewegte Bilder haben mir da aber mehr vermittelt. Vor allem verschiedene Methoden in ihren Grundzügen und eine Anzahl an Infos über verschiedene Gewässer, an die man so als Anfänger nicht kommen würde.
Jedoch nach einem Jahr intensiver Beschäftigung mit der Angelei  ist der praktische Nutzen dieser Sendung halt leider erschöpft.
Aber ich glaube es geht bei dieser Sendung auch darum Einsteiger anzusprechen und Leute zu dem Hobby zu bringen und ehr weniger den Profis als Methodenplattform zu dienen. Darum springen ja extra immer die drei in den gelben T-Shirts da rum.


----------



## Molke-Drink (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Ich sags mal so: der Rex Hunt, selbsternannter Profiangler ist mir sehr unsympathisch...nicht nur als Person sondern auch was der mit den Fischen macht das ist unbegreiflich. Da fängt der mal n Fisch oder, dann hält der den am liebsten ne halbe Stunde in die Kamera und wirft ihn danach in hohem Bogen zurück ins Wasser..also das ist meiner Meinung nach ein gefundenes fressen für Peta und so.


 
Genau,oda wenn der einen Fisch gehakt hat,dengste der hält mal die Peitsche vernümpftig fest NEIN immer mit der anderen Hand noch beim Labern inner Luft rumwedeln,das kotzt mich so an:r


----------



## Holger (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Jörg Strehlow, der Mann der die "Faulenzer-Methode" erfand......wär der doch mal vor 15 Jahren nach Ostfriesland gekommen; er hätte Menschen getroffen die das schon jahrelang machen........aber man will ihm seine Lorbeeren ja auch nicht wegnehmen........wenn er das Urheberecht auf diese Methode für sich beansprucht, nun ja....|rolleyes


Ist eigentlich jemandem aufgefallen, wie sehr der Strehlow in den letzten Jahren zugenommen hat ? Kommt das auch vom Faulenzen ? :m


Zur Sendung:
Informationsgehalt null, Spaßgehalt recht hoch....und es heißt ja Fish and Fun...........und davon gibt’s meistens reichlich....ich finde die Sendung okay.......zur Sendezeit bin ich aber meist eh am Wasser und geh angeln, anstatt es mir anzugucken...


----------



## katweasle (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich finde diesen Rex Hunt auch schlimm. Der knallt die Fische beim einziehen fast immer richtig hefig vor die Bordkante, lässt sie dann zwischendurch beim in die Kamera zeigen auf den Boden fallen und schmeißt sie dann katapultartig zurück ins Wasser.
Sowas will doch wirklich keiner sehen.

Und bei Fish'nFun labern die mir zu viel. Diese "lustigen" unterhaltungen von dem langhaarigen mit der Kettenraucherstimme und dem Koch ziehen sich wie Gummi.

Matt Hayes ist wirklich ganz gut und nicht so überdreht wie die anderen beiden Sendungen.


----------



## maesox (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Stimmt Holger, eigentlich die blödeste Sendezeit überhaupt!!!! #6

.....da schläft man nicht aus,da schaut man kein F&F sondern geht Fischen!!!!!!#6#6#6


----------



## schakal1182 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



katweasle schrieb:


> Matt Hayes ist wirklich ganz gut und nicht so überdreht wie die anderen beiden Sendungen.


Außerdem ist das british (Irish?) English cooler^^


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Hi
Also gucke das auch ab und zu,ob nun Rex,F&F oder andere Angelsendungen.
Zu den Umgang und Verbotenes!
Sehen wir es mal so,Deutschland hat ganz andere Auffassungen vom Angeln wie America Italien England usw.Da die Sendungen im Ausland gedreht werden herschen da auch andere Bedingungen.Sprich da wird der Fisch nicht so behandelt und angesehen wie hier,daher wird da auch ganz anders mit der Kreatur Fisch umgegangen.
Ob das schön ist laß ich mal dahin gestellt.

Aber da Dmax das so Ausstrahlt was irgendwo auf der Welt gedreht wird,und in anderen Ländern Ausgestrahlt wird, übernimmt es Dmax 1zu1 und sendet es so.Da diese Sendungen nicht in Deutschland gedreht wurden,brauch sich hier auch niemand gedanken darüber machen,so langer es nicht Brutal oder Jugendgefährdend ist brauch auch kein Sender Angst vor der Peta haben.

Allein Youtube besitzt soviele Videos die einen selber fragen gehts noch?Aber es juckt niemanden solange es nicht Deutschland ist.Oder werden solche Videos rausgenommen,wenige ganz wenige.

Wie heist es so schön andere Länder andere Sitten.
Hier bei uns ist Angeln nen Hobby,andere Länder sehen es als Sport,und der Stellenwert(Angeln) ist im Ausland ganz anders wie hier.

lg

Wie gesagt ob alles immer gut ist sei dahin gestellt!


----------



## Casualties (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

die spinnrute is wishper oder so von jenzi hatte selber mal eine ist nicht schlecht


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Casualties schrieb:


> die spinnrute is wishper oder so von jenzi hatte selber mal eine ist nicht schlecht


 

Häääääääää!Falsches Thema oder was möchtest du uns sagen?


----------



## Starcrunch (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



gründler schrieb:


> Häääääääää!Falsches Thema oder was möchtest du uns sagen?


Das war die Antwort auf die Frage, die im Laufen dieses Threads gestellt wurde.....#h


----------



## flori66 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Casualties schrieb:


> die spinnrute is wishper oder so von jenzi hatte selber mal eine ist nicht schlecht



Vielen dank. Die werd ich mir mal ansehen.:m

@Gründler
Die Frage habe ich ziemlich am Anfang des Thread gestellt.
Also nicht gleich pampig werden sondern erst mal schauen ob es nicht doch was mit dem Thread zu tun hat.|krach:


----------



## catch-and-release (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Kann man sich die Sendung im Net irgendwo anschauen.
> Habe kein Dmax, möchte mir aber mein eignendes Bild von der Sendung machen.


 

Schaust du: www.zattoo.com musstu runterladen dann kannst du gratis Fernschauen am PC auch DMAX.


----------



## catch-and-release (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Alex1982 schrieb:


> @catch-and-release...
> 
> da fand ich gestern Klasse wie sehr Matt Hayes darauf eingegangen ist das nur Schonhaken und Abhakmatte an diesem See erlaubt sind, und die Fische deswegen so prima aussehen. Und wenn ich das betrachte, das sind wirklich Angler die beiden.
> 
> ...


----------



## catch-and-release (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Zitat von meridian:

Ohne Frage kann der Kollege angeln .. denn eine Vielzahl von Euch würde ich sehr gerne mal sehen, wenn sie die Fliegenrute schwingen 
Allerdings sind alle anderen von C&R genannten Punkte schlichtweg real & somit total daneben !
Die Fische ewig zu drillen, dabei zu quatschen, sie dann endlos lange im Boot zu betatschen & nebenbei quatschen & zu guter Letzt mit einem garantiert nicht keimfreien Kuss zurück ins Wasser zu werfen setzt dem Ganzen die Krone auf !

Ich hab aber auch kein Wort davon gesagt das dieser Herr nicht anglen kann#h

Angeln kann nach meiner Meinung jeder...klar gibt es Methoden die viel Geschick, mMhe, Fleiss erfordern doch Angeln kann jeder. Umgehen mit dem Fang, dass kann wiederum nicht jeder#d verstehst du was ich sagen möchte?


----------



## Alikes (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Moin Jungs,
also ich hatte irgendwie das Gefühl das die "Zanderprofis" nicht wirklich begeistert von der Stippangelei waren;+
Ich habe selbst auch schon des öfteren diese Stelle beangelt aber auf die Idee eine Runde zu stippen bin ich noch nie gekommen|muahah:, vor allen Dingen weil ich glaube das Sie an diesem "zweiten Tag" bestimmt noch den einen oder anderen Zander dort gefangen hätten!
Der Hecht allerdings ist schon echt ungewöhnlich, habe ich dort auch noch nie gefangen!

Was einen noch ins Auge fällt ist, das Sie anscheinend alle maßigen Fische mitnehmen müssen (laut Fischereigesetz), von daher war es vielleicht ganz clever die meiste Zeit nur zu stippen!

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Felix 1969 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Mich hatt nur aufgeregt wie hoch der Zanderspezialist seine Nase trägt.Aber wie hier schon einer erwähnt hatt,mann soll nicht alles auf die Goldwage legen....#d
Gell Matze...|rolleyes


----------



## duck_68 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Im BA-Forum hat einer seine Erlebnisse mit Auwa beim Dreh geschildert - Prädikat: lesenswert


Mods, wenn die Verlinkung zu einem anderen Forum nicht gewünscht ist, könnt Ihr es ja herausnehmen - aber es passt gerade gut hier rein

Gruß
Martin


----------



## honeybee (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Im BA-Forum hat einer seine Erlebnisse mit Auwa beim Dreh geschildert - Prädikat: lesenswert



|supergri Ja so in etwa haben wir ihn auch kennen gelernt....

Es war im Oktober, es war ungemütlich und windig, als sie bei uns auf der Bleiloch drehten. Wie die Bienen wuselten sie ziellos umher....beluscherten andere Bootsangler, um ja nur mitzubekommen, wo etwas geht.

Als wir von der windigen Seite, auf die Windabgewante Seite wechselten, trieb da einer recht hilflos mitm aufm großen Teich und winke uns herbei. "Habt ihr noch Sprit? Mein Tank ist leer." Da hockte er nun, einer der Kameramänner und wusste sich nicht zu helfen.

Naja, Sprit hatten wir zwar, aber warum sollten wir den hergeben? Ganz nebenbei bemerkt, hatte er auch Ruder am Boot.|supergri
Nett wie wir waren, haben wir ihn angehängt und zum Bootsverleih geschleppt. 
Dort folgte die Ernüchterung. Gerade aus wie unser Alfred ist, tönte es "Sprit? Von mir? Hier habt alle Kanister mitgenommen, wenn ihr nicht organisieren könnt und alle auf ein Boot packt, dann seid ihr selber Schuld" :m

So kam es dann, das wir doch etwas von unserem abgaben....

Natürlich fuhren wir nicht im Wind zurück, doch die Idee hatte wohl auch der Indianer. Richtig bösartig wurde uns zugerufen, wir sollen gefälligst am anderen Ufer entlang fahren. Das befand sich aber gute 250m entfernt und lag voll im Wind.

Wenn ich das vorher gewusst hätte, hätte der Kamermann keinen Tropfen abbekommen.

Nachdem ich das im damaligem FnF Forum postete, bekam ich auch prompte öffentlich Antwort vom Indianer mit einer Entschuldigung für das Verhalten. Er wollte dem Junior als Entschädigung was zukommen lassen.......allerdings hatte er nicht das Jahr dazu gesagt.|supergri

Völlig unsympathischer, arroganter Typ.....und ich glaube, der kann dir an einem Tag mehrere Meter Kabel ins Ohr verlegen.


----------



## hans albers (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

moin..
bin mal beim zappen auf die 
sendung gestossen, 
und hab nach 10 min.
weitergezappt, 
niveau war unterste schublade
(wie fast alles bei DMax)
kann ich nicht wirklich drüber lachen.
und wie ne hausfrau mit zwei 
spezialisten stunden lang versuchen ne pose
auszuwerfen und sich dabei immer die schnur verwickelt..
naja gähn...#u
ihr wisst schon

greetz
hans


----------



## Holger (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Also, ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht...aber ich will die Aufnahmeleiterin von Dmax sehn...:q


----------



## donlotis (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Holger schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht...aber ich will die Aufnahmeleiterin von Dmax sehn...:q



Dann verstehe ich vielleicht auch das ständige Vertüddeln der Schnur in der Sendung...

Gruß donlotis


----------



## flori66 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

OK, dann kommen wir mal wieder zurück zum Kern dieses Threads:

Wo ist denn nun das Bild der Aufnahmeleiterin?


----------



## maesox (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Sind wir mal ehrlich,beim Angeln gibt es auch sooo viele Sparten dass es schwierig ist für jeden Geschmack das passende zu finden!!
Macht mans zu "speziell" begreifen Anfänger nichts und andersrum gähnt dann die andere Fraktion#c

Wenn ich mal nicht selbst am Wasser bin schalte ichs ein und wenn mir´s nicht passt schalt ich um.Auf jedenfall bin ich froh das überhaupt etwas im deutschen Fernsehen über Gewässer und Angeln kommt!!!


----------



## MeRiDiAn (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Da sieh mal einer an, wie die Meinungen über Fish and Fun auf einmal gekippt sind. Las man im vorderen Teil noch unaussprechliche abwertende Worte, hat sich das ja nun auf einmal grundlegend geändert. Kann ja also doch nicht sooooooo schlecht sein die Sendung ! 



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Ich hab aber auch kein Wort davon gesagt das dieser Herr nicht anglen kann#h


Mhh ich sprach nicht nur Dich, sondern einige andere an .. also eher die Allgemeinheit. Nimms locker 



catch-and-release schrieb:


> Angeln kann nach meiner Meinung jeder...


Auf keinen Fall kann jeder angeln .. drücke Deiner Lehrerin oder wem auch immer doch mal ne Rute in die Hand 



catch-and-release schrieb:


> klar gibt es Methoden die viel Geschick, mMhe, Fleiss erfordern doch Angeln kann jeder. Umgehen mit dem Fang, dass kann wiederum nicht jeder#d verstehst du was ich sagen möchte?


Ja ! Habe ich auch nie abgestritten  ansonsten hätte ich das Rex Hunt Beispiel nicht erwähnt 



Holger schrieb:


> Also, ich weiß nicht, wie es euch geht...aber ich will die Aufnahmeleiterin von Dmax sehn...:q


Wir sind am Ball .. mal schauen ob sich jemand meldet 

basti


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Also mich erinnert dieser AuWa wirklich extrem an Jürgen Drews.

Sowohl von der Stimme, wie auch dem Aussehen und seiner ganzen Art her. Wie ein angelnder Jürgen Drews.

Mir wäre eine Art angelnder Johnny Cash lieber :q.


----------



## Jetblack (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

ich les das hier schon ne zeitlang mit, und die Sendung find ich echt übel ....

...aber überlegt mal eines: Da wird über 102 Postings über einen mehr oder weniger gut in Szene gesetzten Selbstdarsteller diskutiert!
So schlecht macht der Mann seinen Job wohl nicht; es wird über ihn geredet! Das ist eigentlich ziemlich gutes Marketing für dieses Format - auch wenn der Grundtenor eher ablehnend ist. Wer es bisher nicht kannte und hier davon gelesen hat, schaut vermutlich (heimlich) doch mal rein 

Jetblack

ps. Ich bin natürlich viel besser, deswegen bekomm ich auch meine eigene Show. die ersten 12 Staffeln stehen schon:
Jetblack Lack (Haute Couture, für Angler. Wenn du schon nix fängst, sieh wenigstens gut dabei aus.)
Jetblack und der schwarze Heilbutt (Rezepte aus der Fischbratküche)
Jetblack und die Schwarzbarsch-Monster vom Niger (Auf den Spuren von Livingston)
Jetblack pur (Nachtangeln ohne Licht)
Jetblack auf der Suche nach dem Black Crawler (Kontrolliert pinkeln trotz 28 Lagen Funktionswäsche)
Jetblack life - Schwarzangeln für Anfänger (Stummfilm, der Ton-Fritze rannte nicht schnell genug)
Jetblack und die schwarze Katze (man tat das weh)
Jetblack fischt mit Schwarzenegger (Kurzfilm, da gab's leider was auf die Backen)
Jetblack und rauchendes Carbon (kommt erst nach 23:00, Termin wird noch bekannt gegeben)
Jetblack und und die Gummifreunde (läuft direkt im Anschluss an "Jetblack und rauchendes Carbon")
Jetblack Black Phantom (Ninja-Fishing im Forellen Puff)
Jetblack Reunited (Das Ende der Schizophrenie. danke Doc, jetzt geh ich mir Dir angeln)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Jetblack schrieb:


> ps. Ich bin natürlich viel besser, deswegen bekomm ich auch meine eigene Show. die ersten 12 Staffeln stehen schon:


Die schau ich natürlich an! #6
Die Folge: "Jetblack Reelquest: Welche Rolle raucht eher?" wäre auch ganz gut, an Vorschlägen wird es nicht mangeln und der TED zur vorherigen Wette (ala Pferdewette) haut bestimmt auch gut rein. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Oder:
Der Anglerboardtalk 
Heutiges Thema: c+r/c+c
))))))))


----------



## duck_68 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder:
> Der Anglerboardtalk
> Heutiges Thema: c+r/c+c
> ))))))))



Dir ist's wohl zu ruhig hier im Moment|kopfkrat|motz:|sagnix alter Holz|smash:schwinger


----------



## Alikes (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

@WickedWalleye,
angelnder Jürgen Drews trifft es ganz gut, vielleicht sollte er lieber mit seiner Aufnahmeleiterin im Arm "Da sprach der alte Häuptling der Indianer" vor der Kamera singen|supergri

Gruß
Alexander


----------



## Brassenwürger (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Im BA-Forum hat einer seine Erlebnisse mit Auwa beim Dreh geschildert - Prädikat: lesenswert
> 
> 
> Mods, wenn die Verlinkung zu einem anderen Forum nicht gewünscht ist, könnt Ihr es ja herausnehmen - aber es passt gerade gut hier rein
> ...


 
Zum Totlachen! Deutschland sucht den Superangler...#d Fehlt nur noch der Küblböck im Stringtanga und rosa Watstiefeln, der jodelnd mit Tauwürmern um sich wirft...#q

Ich habe ja nun auch schon genug irres mit AuWa erlebt, aber das behalt ich jetzt mal lieber für mich. Doch der Bericht von dem Typen da, der bestätigt meine Meinung von dem ganzen Firlefanz...:g


----------



## Rocky Coast (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Hallo Leute,

ich oute mich: Ich finde die Sendung " Fish and Fun" gut.

Das hat viele Gründe:

1. Ich bin mit eher bescheidenen Erwartungen an die Sendung herangegangen.

    Ist doch klar, dass ein Sender um diese Uhrzeit keine knallharte Anglerinformations-
    sendung startet, sondern wie der Titel schon erahnen läßt in erster Linie auf
    Unterhaltung setzt. Welcher Nichtangler guckt denn noch zu, wenn zum Beispiel 
    Vor- und Nachteile der Dropshot-Technik oder des Jerkens erläutert würden. Und die 
    meisten von uns, die es wirklich interessieren würde, halten sich zu diesem Zeitpunkt
    dann auch noch am Angelgewässer auf.

2. Man es uns Anglern ohnehin nicht allen recht machen kann.

   Die meisten von uns haben nach einigen Jahren anglerische Prioritäten gesetzt und sich   
   bestimmten Zielfischen bzw. Techniken verschrieben. Was hält der begeisterte    
   Kopfrutenstipper von einer umfangreichen Diskussion über japanische Wobbler, der
   Spinnfischer von einer Sendung mit dem Schwerpunkt Gummizüge bei der unberingten
   Stippe und was hält der Hardline- Karpfenspezi von einer Sendung  über einen Tag am  
   Forellenpuff ??? Ich vermute mal nicht viel, selbst wenn die jeweilige Sendung gut und
   informativ gemacht ist.

  3. Ich froh darüber bin, dass es überhaupt noch deutschsprachige Anglersendungen im 
      Fernsehen gibt. 

      Vor Jahren das Aus für Seasons, dann letztes Jahr Schluss für TerraNova und Planet 
      Angeln.

   4. Auwa und zum Teil auch Sonnwald Ihre Sache für mich gut machen.

      Auwa ist ein Original, das polarisiert, den mag man oder man kann ihn nicht ab.
      Dass er erfahrener und begeisterter Angler ist kauf ich ihm ab, den Vergleich zu Jürgen 
      Drews kriege ich nicht ganz hin. Auwas Gags zünden nicht alle, aber er wirkt auf mich 
      sehr humorvoll und seine Improvisationen bringen hier und da echte Situationskomik.

      Als er dem verdutzten Koch in der letzten Sendung als angebliches Radieschen ein 
      Stück Schwemmholz in die heiße Pfanne schmiss, bekam der eine hochrote Birne und
      hätte ihn am liebsten gelyncht. Das war Wut pur, und Sonnwald schmiss darauf hin 
      das Stück Holz schnaubend im hohen Bogen zurück in den Hamburger Hafen.
      Auwa hatte vom Gesichtsausdruck her keinen Bock mehr das "Crispy" und "Geschlunze"
      zu fr..... als er hörte, das Sonnwald das Ganze wieder mal mit seinen Lieblings-
      zutaten Kokosmilch und Chili aufpepte. Auch wenn diese Situationskomik ungeplant 
      war, mich hat es echt amüsiert.

   5. Die Grundidee Profis gegen Anfänger ist wirklich gut und zeigt, dass auch die(angeb-
       lichen) Experten nur "mit Wasser kochen" und trotz Ihrer Revierkenntnisse und des 
       Riesenequipments an den ja unbestritten fischreichen Gewässern oft leer ausgehen.

       Gerade bei uns Anglern gibt es in den letzten Jahren einen teilweise nicht mehr nach-
       vollziehbaren Personenkult und Markenkult. In den Publikationen der Profis geht es ja 
       oft nur um die Menge der zu fangenden Fische, so nach dem Motto " mit dem rich- 
       tigen Kunstköder( den ich zufälligerweise vertreibe ), der richtigen Führung ( die ich 
       Dir für ein paar hundert Euros in einer Schulung vermittele ) und dem richtigen Gerät 
       bei Spinnrute und Rolle ( natürlich von dem Hersteller, mit dem ich zufälligerweise 
       einen Werbevertrag abgeschlossen habe ) fängst Du an einem schlechten Tag statt
       einem einzigen Zander mindestens vier ! ".
       Dass die Wahrheit anders aussieht, was der gesunde Menschenverstand schon er-
       ahnen läßt, zeigt diese Sendung auch. 
       Strehlow fing auf den letzten Drücker mit Glück noch einen Durchschnittszander, und  
       selbst Uli Beyert, den ich für einen wirklichen Experten im Spinnfischen halte, ging 
       schon ohne Fang nach Hause.


       Ein Angelmagazin oder Internetforum wird uns erfahreneren Anglern mehr Infor-
       mationen bringen als eine solche Sendung, das wird auch weiterhin so bleiben. 
       Seiten oder Threads die nicht interessieren werden erst gar nicht geöffnet oder 
       halt nur kurz überlesen. Detaillierte Information, Fachsimpeln und fundierte Diskussion  
       unter Gleichgesinnten wird die Domäne dieser Medien bleiben.  
       Wenn Ähnliches vom Medium Fernsehen einmal kommen sollte, dann vielleicht mal im 
       quotenunabhängigeren Pay-TV, bestimmt aber nicht auf einem Free- Sender wie 
       DMAX.

       Erinnert mich irgendwie an den legendären Spruch des Sportkommentators und Kaba-
       rettisten Werner Schneider, der bei der Übertragung eines Boxkampfes die wegen der
       andauernden Werbeunterbrechungen eingehenden Beschwerdeanrufe vieler Zuschauer
       mit den Worten konterte: " Sorry, aber wir sind halt mal Free-TV. Das ist dasselbe,
       als wenn Sie in den Puff gehen und dann erschrocken sind, das dort geb.... wird."


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Doch der Bericht von dem Typen da, der bestätigt meine Meinung von dem ganzen Firlefanz...:g



Naja, was der Typ so schreibt (ohne Frage sehr witzig) geht aber doch teilweise etwas weit, oder?

Ich meine, daß er den Auwa u.a für inkompetent hält, weil er einen Illex Squirrell nicht auf den ersten Blick erkennt finde ich schon recht übertrieben. Es soll ja auch anerkannt erfolgreiche Angler geben, die sich nicht übermäßig für highend-premium-tackle interessieren. Soll auch Kinder reicher Eltern geben, die Wobbler für tausende von Euro besitzen und trotzdem weniger Fangen als andere mit Tauwurm oder Blinker. Kommt mir doch ein wenig überheblich vor, der gute Mann.

@Rocky:  |good:

Das mit Jürgen Drews war ja nicht völlig negativ gemeint! Aber der Auwa hat wirklich ein verdächtig ähnliches Gemüt und die Stimme ist zum Verwechseln ähnlich. Bilde ich mir wenigstens ein.

Außerdem:


> Auwa ist ein Original, das polarisiert, den mag man oder man kann ihn nicht ab.


Eben!


----------



## gründler (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

#: +#a =  |krach: = #q=#c


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Mal was Positives :
Das mit den Hängerlösen in einer Sendung durch öffnen des Bügels bei Spannung.
Seitdem ich das im Bild und Ton gesehen habe klappt das besser und bekomme einige wieder raus.


----------



## flori66 (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Als er dem verdutzten Koch in der letzten Sendung als angebliches Radieschen ein
> Stück Schwemmholz in die heiße Pfanne schmiss, bekam der eine hochrote Birne und
> hätte ihn am liebsten gelyncht. Das war Wut pur, und Sonnwald schmiss darauf hin
> das Stück Holz schnaubend im hohen Bogen zurück in den Hamburger Hafen.
> ...




Diese Szene fand ich auch lustig.
Aber er hat das Stück Holz nicht in die pfanne gelegt, sondern auf dem Teller als Garnitur


----------



## WickedWalleye (4. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Mal was Positives :
> Das mit den Hängerlösen in einer Sendung durch öffnen des Bügels bei Spannung.
> Seitdem ich das im Bild und Ton gesehen habe klappt das besser und bekomme einige wieder raus.



HA! Den habe ich auch aus der Sendung! Erstaunlich wie viele Hänger (auch Trockenhänger) man damit gelöst bekommt.


----------



## Living Dead (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ich hab mal 5 Minuten zu geschaut in denen die Herren (unter anderem auch der "Brandungangelsweldmeister" :q ) auf Hecht fischen sollten, doch als sie dann einen Gummifrosch an nen 25gr Jigkopf montierten und diesen in 1m tiefes Wasser hämmerten hatte ich genug.


----------



## Holger (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich hab mal 5 Minuten zu geschaut in denen die Herren (unter anderem auch der "Brandungangelsweldmeister" :q ) auf Hecht fischen sollten, doch als sie dann einen Gummifrosch an nen 25gr Jigkopf montierten und diesen in 1m tiefes Wasser hämmerten hatte ich genug.


 

Wenn schon keinen fangen, dann wenigstens einen erschlagen.......:m 

is ne neue Taktik, da kennen wir "Laien" nix von. |rolleyes


----------



## Living Dead (5. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Ja die guten alten Frösche die immer übern Grund hüpfen = )


----------



## uwe763 (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

hm, 

ich finde den alten indianderhäuptling einfach nur peinlich und schlecht bei seinen witzen.
uwe


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Es gibt ja ne Menge Leute mit dem Plan wie es besser geht also  hier.|evil:

Dann bin ich mal auf die dritte Staffel gespannt wie viele Profis vom Angelboard dort auftauchen.


----------



## crazyFish (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

ps so könnt ihr dann auch die Aufnahmeleiterin in natura treffen und vergesst die Bilder fürs Board dann nicht.


----------



## Lengangler (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Anscheinend kennt wohl jeder diese Sendung....naja.
Angeltechnisch wird man bei der Auswahl an Fernsehprogrammen die wir mittlerweile haben ja eh nicht verwöhnt, daher ziehe ich mir diese Sendung auch ab und an mal rein. So als Samstag-frühabendliche-Sendung ist das gar nicht sooo schlecht! Ich erwarte allerdings auch keine tiefgründige Aufklärung bis ins kleinste Detail!


----------



## Rocky Coast (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Hallo Lengangler,

genau so sehe ich es eben auch. 

Habe übrigens zu meinem guten Angelkumpel schon öfter nach stundenlangem, trotz der Nutzung vieler verschiedener Köder erfolglosem Spinnangeln gesagt, dass ich jede Wette mit ihm eingehen würde, das auch eine Expertencrew mit Leuten wie Beyer, Eggers, Strehlow und Konsorten unter den vorliegenden Gegebenheiten am Gewässer mit all ihren Ködern und Techniken garantiert ebenfalls ohne Fisch geblieben wären.

Ich muß noch erläuternd hinzufügen, dass unsere Gewässer meist ältere Baggerseen sind, die nur relativ mager "biologisch" besetzt werden und an denen es selbst für Leute, die das Gewässer seit -zig Jahren beangeln, oft schwierig ist, überhaupt Fischkontakt zu haben.

Als ich dann "FnF" geschaut habe und sah, dass die Profis sich selbst an diesen sehr fischreichen Gewässern sehr schwer getan haben, war mir klar, dass ich mit meiner Meinung und der Wette wohl richtig lag.


----------



## MeRiDiAn (7. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Rocky Coast schrieb:


> Habe übrigens zu meinem guten Angelkumpel schon öfter nach stundenlangem, trotz der Nutzung vieler verschiedener Köder erfolglosem Spinnangeln gesagt, dass ich jede Wette mit ihm eingehen würde, das auch eine Expertencrew mit Leuten wie Beyer, Eggers, Strehlow und Konsorten unter den vorliegenden Gegebenheiten am Gewässer mit all ihren Ködern und Techniken garantiert ebenfalls ohne Fisch geblieben wären.


Ist doch logisch .. kochen alle nur mit Wasser 
Entweder es geht was, oder es geht ebend nichts & genau das ist es, was unser Hobby ausmacht !

bastian


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Jetzt pokert er auch noch...
JETZT bei DMAX
Ich brech in´s Essen...#d


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Jetzt pokert er auch noch...


 
Der AuWa... Oh Jeh....#q


----------



## MeRiDiAn (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

@Brassenwürger .. ich bitte Dich, Deine ordinäre Ausdrucksweise etwas zu unterbinden !
Deine Signatur sagt schon viel über Dich aus, aber dies mit weiteren unqualifizierten Beiträgen zu untermalen tut nicht Not !
Also einzig meine Bitte, Dich etwas zurückzuhalten !


----------



## Gardenfly (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

na, mal sehen was mir heute die 15min bringt.:c


----------



## hoffeichfangwas (8. Dezember 2007)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

Hallo!

Ich möchte mal wissen, wieviel Stunden (Schneider)-Material für so ein Video geschnitten wird ?


----------



## carsio (1. August 2010)

*AW: dmax mit strehlow!*

wo ist dir stelle straßen name pls


----------

